# Guess who's using captcha now



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Craigslist. I might be able to avoid it if I logged in but I didn't feel like logging in.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Craigslist. I might be able to avoid it if I logged in but I didn't feel like logging in.


Is captcha where you can tell if it's a real person or not. I really don't know..🤨


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It makes you choose awful pics that contain an item. Some of what it uses there is no way to tell.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It makes you choose awful pics that contain an item. Some of what it uses there is no way to tell.


Awful pictures, sometimes Barbies!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fool.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Awful pictures, sometimes Barbies!


I dunno where your captcha comes from, but if mine started using Barbies I would walk away I think. And never, ever…. Ever… come near it again! Fire hydrants are fine with me!


----------

